# Idealista problem



## PicoAzores

The biggest problem on IDEALISTA are the time wasters "buyers" (real people with real names and with real contact information) who make offers and make appointments to view the property but never show up and never reply nor apologize. Thus the property owner ends up spending the entire day in the property instead of enjoying their time outdoors etc.


----------

